# huskies and staffy x



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

pics of my pack


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

You have such beautiful dogs:thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the bi eyed, dont see it that often


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww bless beautiful pics


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww, they're all gorgeous


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------

